
Taiwan put on list of countries by US defense to goad China - dhfromkorea
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/3013497/latest-move-likely-goad-beijing-us-defence-department-report
======
1PlayerOne
Wow, why is this not reported on by more prominent American newspapers? What
is the point of doing this? Is this a new strategy to try any and everything
we can to piss China off?

Calling VSG Donald...

------
ilamont
The United State's longstanding military sales to Taiwan aside, there are many
people in the current U.S. administration and congress who want to rip up the
"don't rock the boat" playbook and push back against real or perceived moves
by China to exert control over its neighbors.

Some outright want to topple the Chinese Communist Party. Quoting Steve Bannon
in an NPR piece published last month:

"I think ultimate success is regime change ... the goal is quite simply to
break the back of this totalitarian mercantilist economic society."

[https://www.npr.org/2019/05/07/719947020/inside-the-white-
ho...](https://www.npr.org/2019/05/07/719947020/inside-the-white-houses-
bitter-fight-over-china)

~~~
DeonPenny
Wasn't that the point since Clinton

